# rise and fall civilizations at war install problems



## aniolation

ok i have tried several times to install the game rise and fall civilizations at war and every time it will install disk one then will say to insert disk 2 and when i do it will say path not found or it will say something about the disk being write protected and to type in the full path but i have checked several times and the path is typed in correctly but it still says type in the full path(not using exact words btw but close enough) and something bout it being write protected.

anyone know how to help?


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Hi aniolation and welcome to TSF,

Please make sure you are not installing the game on a write protected hard drive.
Where are you installing the game to?


----------



## aniolation

i have been installing to the c: drive which is where i put everything usually cause i have only one hard drive atm


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Do you think you could take a screenshot of the error?
Was there an error code, this will help a lot if there is.


----------



## Makaidos

i HAD this problem, but i figured it out... ok this is what you have to do.... 
copy "Disk2" into an empty file on your desktop, then copy everything from 
Disk2 into that file. All you have to do after that is change the path...
SPREAD THE WORD:smile::grin::smile::1angel:


----------



## Elvenleader3

Hopefully Makaidos's suggestion works so you can play your game. 

It gets frustrating not being able to play games you buy.


----------



## aniolation

i tried what he said to do and it installed the game but when i tried to run it it asked me to restart the computer so i did and it wouldnt start back up so the computer fixed the problems and when it finally came back on it got rid of the rise and fall so apparently something in the game is messing up my computer


----------



## Elvenleader3

Try using Revo Uninstaller in my sig and reinstall it. It should get rid of all of the corrupt files.


----------



## Redeye3323

It could just be some driver conflicts or something.

Could you list if the games has Securom or something like that.

Also, could you tell us of any programs which may be in the background like Daemon tools or Nero...

Cheers,
Redeye3323


----------



## aniolation

i don't have any background programs running i finally got it installed not completely sure how i did it but i did and now when i run it it says protection system fatal error and doesn't really give any info....Ive read something about people having trouble with games using star force protection and rise and fall uses star force but i cant find much info on it cause no one explains if its the prob just that star force messes up


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey mate,

Try downloading the latest patch to see if this does the trick

http://www.riseandfallgame.com/patches.php


----------



## aniolation

i cannot even get to the main screen so i cant download the patches.


----------



## Redeye3323

> If you require further assistance please visit http://support.midway.com and use the "Ask a Question" feature to open a support ticket with Midway´s Customer Support Department.


Try that. You may have to wait a day or two though...


----------



## aniolation

midway has been taken over by warner bros so idk how to get tech support from them


----------



## aniolation

i just checked the starfore protection site and it said that the version of protection im using wont work on win 7 that i need to get a patch from the game develepor but i cant get patches because the game wont open :/ looks like i just wasted some money


----------



## Redeye3323

It may be worth looking for an external patch (one on a different site).

Paste the link here first though to make sure it is legit...


----------



## aniolation

would a vista patch work for 7?


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey mate,

Try this

http://www.fileplanet.com/164730/16...ivilizations-at-War-Patch-v1.14-[English-DVD]


----------



## aniolation

well the screen actually come up now and it says that the cd key is invalid and to contact midway or to type in a key i dont have they key anymore and ive been trying to find a key gen for rise and fall but cant


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey mate,

We cannot assist you with illegal topics like Keygens.

Can't you look for the key code booklet?


----------



## aniolation

oh im sorry i didnt know they were illlegal. but i cannot find the booklet anywhere and idk how to contact midway since midway doesnt exist anymore


----------



## Redeye3323

Try contacting Warner Bros...


----------



## Commando38

*I have the solution*

OK, apparently Windows 7/Vista have a lot of security, I have this game as well and apparently Windows 7/Vista don't want certain programs accessing the hard disk. So, the solution is to put the CD in, and install whatever CD's will work, then when it comes to the problem CD, put it in, then click on "Start" > "Computer" > Then right click on the Disk drive. Note that the drive names may vary, usually drive "D". once you right click on it, click on "Explore". If you cannot find "Explore" Find some way to access the folder on the disk. Once you have the folder, drag it to your desktop, or wherever you want it. Then, once its done installing, you may choose the file path to the folder on your desktop, it will then install your game.

But, I must warn you that Windows 7 does not like installing additional libraries, (Or at least not from this game) and if you completely install this game, and reboot your computer to supposedly install the "Additional libraries" It will have to run a repair on itself, and will then delete the game. I have no idea what to do after this, but maybe enough research will help.

Good luck.


----------



## Andrey77

*Re: I have the solution*



Commando38 said:


> OK, apparently Windows 7/Vista have a lot of security, I have this game as well and apparently Windows 7/Vista don't want certain programs accessing the hard disk. So, the solution is to put the CD in, and install whatever CD's will work, then when it comes to the problem CD, put it in, then click on "Start" > "Computer" > Then right click on the Disk drive. Note that the drive names may vary, usually drive "D". once you right click on it, click on "Explore". If you cannot find "Explore" Find some way to access the folder on the disk. Once you have the folder, drag it to your desktop, or wherever you want it. Then, once its done installing, you may choose the file path to the folder on your desktop, it will then install your game.
> 
> But, I must warn you that Windows 7 does not like installing additional libraries, (Or at least not from this game) and if you completely install this game, and reboot your computer to supposedly install the "Additional libraries" It will have to run a repair on itself, and will then delete the game. I have no idea what to do after this, but maybe enough research will help.
> 
> Good luck.


Someone already explained this solution,anyway,I have rise and fall too and if I install it like you said,when I run the game it shows me some errors and close.I'm thinking of manually install it,I mean,extract the files from CD's and put them together but I'm sure I'm wasting my time.Since now,I hate windows 7 more than anything else! Oh man and this game is so cool. :sigh:


----------



## 14gbignell

Dear anyone willing to help me,
On the subject of Rise and Fall Civilizations at War, I am having some difficulty. Every time I go to run the game it asks me to install additional libraries and reboot my computer. While in the process of rebooting I come up with an error showing that there is a problem with windows operating system. I am suspecting that the Starforce driver that is trying to install itself is not cooperating with windows.Could anyone suggest a possible solution to this problem. Any help would be good at this point.


----------



## 14gbignell

Dear anyone willing to help me,
On the subject of Rise and Fall Civilizations at War, I am having some difficulty. Every time I go to run the game it asks me to install additional libraries and reboot my computer. While in the process of rebooting I come up with an error showing that there is a problem with windows operating system. I am suspecting that the Starforce driver that is trying to install itself is not cooperating with windows.Could anyone suggest a possible solution to this problem. Any help would be good at this point.


----------



## Matloaf

Alright, I see many people have trouble with the installation of Rise And Fall on Windows 7. This might be a late reply but I guess there are still people who want to play it and when looking for solutions they may probably find this thread so I am gonna post the solution here.

Solution (Windows 7):

1. Install Rise And Fall.

2. After install don't reboot, instead download patch 1.15.

patch: Rise and Fall: Civilizations at War Patch v1.15 beta - Game Patches Downloads - BigPond GameArena

3. Boot rise and fall and let it install the additional file and let it reboot.

4. After your pc is rebooted download the starforce patch

patch: http://www.star-force.com/support/sfdrvup.zip

I was also searching for a way how to let Rise And Fall work on Windows 7, almost gave up all hope, until I found an interisting youtube tutorial with a guy with the same problems. Just did it and it worked !

If you have problems with doing what I just posted maybe the youtube tutorial can help you out.

Rise and Fall Windows 7 compatibility fix - YouTube

All credits go ofcourse to the man who posted this tutorial on youtube.


----------



## NorrisChuck

Well i installed rise and fall at first place.Then when i launched it it said to me to install another file and i pressed yes and then it said to reboot and i also pressed yes.But when it rebooted my pc didnt actually work it just opened a window "Fixing problems at reboot" and it cant find the problems and now i am just locked out my pc.Please help me. :sad:


----------



## TheDanimal

Hey NorrisChuck, I had the same problem after installing it on my PC (windows 7). Just hold F8 while it boots, then start it with the last known good configuration. ...It worked for me. Then uninstall the game if it hasn't already. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## omarthefirst

Matloaf said:


> Alright, I see many people have trouble with the installation of Rise And Fall on Windows 7. This might be a late reply but I guess there are still people who want to play it and when looking for solutions they may probably find this thread so I am gonna post the solution here.
> 
> Solution (Windows 7):
> 
> 1. Install Rise And Fall.
> 
> 2. After install don't reboot, instead download patch 1.15.
> 
> patch: Rise and Fall: Civilizations at War Patch v1.15 beta - Game Patches Downloads - BigPond GameArena
> 
> 3. Boot rise and fall and let it install the additional file and let it reboot.
> 
> 4. After your pc is rebooted download the starforce patch
> 
> patch: http://www.star-force.com/support/sfdrvup.zip
> 
> I was also searching for a way how to let Rise And Fall work on Windows 7, almost gave up all hope, until I found an interisting youtube tutorial with a guy with the same problems. Just did it and it worked !
> 
> If you have problems with doing what I just posted maybe the youtube tutorial can help you out.
> 
> Rise and Fall Windows 7 compatibility fix - YouTube
> 
> All credits go ofcourse to the man who posted this tutorial on youtube.


----------



## omarthefirst

Thanx alot Matloaf,thanks indeed


----------

